# Slide AM 150 Tuning



## derStuka (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Slide Fahrer,

das neue Slide bietet einige interessante Optionien, die der alte 2012er Rahmen  nicht hatte. Durch das hydroformierte Unterrohr ist es zum ersten mal möglich auch Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbbehälter zu verbauen. Beim 2012er ging das nicht, die wären beim Einfedern am Unterrohr angeschlagen. Der neue Slide Rahmen benutzt einen Dämpfer mit 200 Einbaulänge und 57 mm Hub, was bedeutet das Radon das Plus an Federweg nicht durch eine höhere Übersetzung erzeugt. Dies bringt enorme Vorteile bei der Abstimmung des Fahrwerks, vor allen für Fahrer über 90 Kilogramm !
Man könnte das neue Slide durch den Einsatz von Dämpfern wie den Fox DHX Air, Rock Shox Monarch Plus oder sogar durch Stahlfederdämpfer wie den Fox Van oder Rock Shox Vivid ohne wesentliches Mehrgewicht in Richtung Enduro trimmen und so die Lücke zum neuen Radon Swoop mit 175 mm Federweg schliessen.
Da das neue Slide 150 einen recht steilen Lenkwinkel hat ( 68,2 Grad) wäre auch der Einsatz von Gabeln wie den neuen Fox 34er mit 160mm Federweg denkbar. Hier besteht also für die Fahrer die Möglichkeit, ein Rad aufzubauen was vom Gewicht im All Mountain Bereich liegt aber die Performance eines Enduros bietet.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Oktober 2012)

Klingt sehr interessant. Verliert das Slide mit deinen erwähnten Tuningmassnahmen an Uphill Performance?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStuka (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Gewicht des Rades wird sich durch den Tausch von Dämpfer und/oder Gabel erhöhen. Allerdings ist das nur in der Beschleunigung des Rades bemerkbar. Für lange oder steile Anstiege ist es eigentlich egal ob das Rad 200 bis 400 Gramm mehr wiegt. Allerdings wird durch den Einsatz einer Gabel mit mehr Federweg der Lenkwinkel flacher und das Tretlager wird minimal angehoben. Das Rad ist bergab laufruhiger und man hat mehr Bodenfreiheit. Bergauf ist das warnehmbar, allerdings ist es nicht so, das aus einem Kletterwunder ein Bleiklotz wird. Wenn man eine absenkbare Gabel verbaut und diese Funktion auch nutzt, bleibt die ursprüngliche Uphillperformance nahezu bestehen.
Wie oben schon gesagt, kann man hier die Lücke zwischen All Mountain und Enduro schliessen ohne den universellen Charakter des Rades zu verlieren, was ja für manche Fahrer nicht ohne Reiz ist.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Oktober 2012)

Die billigste Möglichkeit, um dem Slide zu mehr "Downhill-Performance" zu verhelfen, ist sicher der Ersatz der Serien- durch geeignete Reifen... Am besten Tubeless.

Bei der Gelegenheit gleich die Laufräder gegen welche mit größerer Innenbreite ersetzen, damit man die breiten Reifen auch mit wenig Luftdruck fahren kann.

Gegen den steilen Lenkwinkel kann man mit einem Angleset was machen. 
Die Fox34 ist sehr teuer; wer mit 200g Mehrgewicht leben kann, sollte sich mal nach der Durolux umschauen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich empfehle allen slide Fahrern, egal welches Modell und Baujahr, einen kürzeren vorbau und einen breiteren Lenker zu montieren. Bei mir sind es 60mm und 760mm mit wenig rise. Das passt für mich sehr gut. Das Fahrverhalten profitiert dadurch nochmal deutlich.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Oktober 2012)

dann kann ich mir gleich ein headline mit Lyrik 160mm, Monarch Plus ordern. die richtigen felgen sind da schon drauf.


----------



## derStuka (20. Oktober 2012)

Das ein Mountainbiker sein Rad bezüglich der Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite auf seinen Geschmack, sowie Fahrstil und Einsatzbereich abstimmt, hatte ich eigentlich vorausgesetzt. Das dies möglich ist, ist sicher auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des neuen Slide, aber danke das Du uns an diese epochalen Tunningmöglichkeiten erinnerst !!!
Sicherlich ist die Anpassung von LRS und Bereifung im Bezug auf eine Leistungssteigerung wirtschaftlicher als der Austausch von Gabel und Dämpfer, andererseits ist das Rad ab Werk ja auch nicht mit Mavic Crossmax SLR und Racing Ralph 1,9 " bestückt. Mir schwebte hier schon eine etwas radikalere Leistungssteigerung vor, als von einem Nobby Nic 2,35 auf einen Enduromantel aufzurüsten. Die Bedeutung der Innenmaulweite ist sicherlich berechtigt wird aber in letzter Zeit etwas überbewertet. Die Verbesserung im Fahrverhalten fällt vergleichsweise klein aus und LRS sind ja auch nicht immer die billigste Tunningmöglichkeit.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (20. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> Das dies möglich ist, ist sicher auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des neuen Slide, aber danke das Du uns an diese epochalen Tunningmöglichkeiten erinnerst !!!



Falls du in letzter Zeit die Themen in diesem Unterforum mitverfolgt hast, ist dir vielleicht aufgefallen, dass sich hier viele neue Slide Fahrer tummeln, die mit diesem Rad den Einstieg in den MTB Sport machen. Für diese Einsteiger kann jeder Hinweis, wie man mit einfachen Mitteln die Performance gegenüber der Werksausstattung verbessern kann, sehr hilfreich sein.

Wenn du diese profanen Dinge hier nicht erwähnt haben willst, hättest du den Thread vielleicht mit "Fahrwerkstuning" betitteln sollen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, keinen Stress!!!! Alle Tipps und Tricks sind hilfreich!!!

Wobei ich mein Slide erstmal so lassen werde wie es ist. Reicht für mich aktuell erstmal.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. Oktober 2012)

Aphex Twin rules!!!


----------



## Beaumont (26. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach mal bei der eigenen Fahrtechnik tunen! Und Gewichtstechnisch kann man bei 90 Kilo Eigengewicht noch immer an sich selbst am meisten tunen!
Oder wieviele Fahrer werden wirklich durch ein 150mm Fahrwerk an ihrem Fahrspaß eingeschrenkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Oktober 2012)

Nix gegen mein Gewicht  hahaha


----------



## duc-mo (27. Oktober 2012)

Interssanter Thread!!!

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass eine 160er Lyrik den Slide Rahmen überfordern wird, aber es wäre schon interessant zu wissen, was Radon dazu sagt...

Das ein Piggyback mit dem Unterrohr des 2012er kollidieren würde, war mir gar nicht klar, aber wenn ich so darüber nachdenke scheint das zu stimmen. In dem Zusammenhang finde ich es sehr seltsam das Radon kein einziges Bike bei den 150ern mit einem solchen Dämpfer egal ob DHX oder Monach Plus ab Werkt anbietet... Wäre ja schon ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal gegenüber den üblichen AM der Klasse. Der Hydrogeformte Rahmen wird ja sicher nicht nur wegen der "schönen" Optik verbaut sein und teurer macht es den Rahmen vermutlich auch...

Desweiteren soll der 150er Rahmen ja ne ISCG Aufnahmen für ne richtige Kettenführung oder eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel haben. Auch das sind Sachen die beim 140er noch nicht möglich waren und das Bike vom AM in Richtung Enduro trimmen würden...

Wie siehts mit der Reifenfreiheit am Heck aus??? Bei meinem 140er (2011) waren die serienmäßigen Nobby Nic in 2.4 grenzwertig. Bei Trockenheit funktioniert alles 1A aber gerade im Schlamm sind 5mm zwischen Profil und Rahmen einfach zu knapp! Mit dem 2.3er Conti muss ich mich nicht mehr mit knirschenden Geräuschen und dem dazugehörigen Vortriebverlust rumärgern, aber das größere Volumen des 2.4er vermisse ich schon. Wie ist das beim 150er, sind hier 2.4er oder vielleicht sogar 2.5er Reifen für gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche besser nutzbar?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich suche nen neuen Vorbau für mein Slide 150 8.0. wollte einen 70mm langen nehmen. Jemand nen guten Tipp welchen? Sollte der gleiche Winkel wie der Serienvorbau sein. 

Dachte an den:
www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a85297/superforce-31-8-mtb-vorbau-cube-edition.html?mfid=93


----------



## derStuka (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ducmo,

laut Radon ist auch eine Endurovariante mit 160er Gabel und dicken Dämpfer angedacht. Allerdings hatten die "normalen" 150er AM jetzt erst mal Vorfahrt, da die Nachfrage sehr groß war und der Vorgänger ausverkauft. Die Stückzahlen eines "aufgeborten" Slide werden im Vergleich zur AM Serie wohl gering ausfallen, deshalb ist noch nicht endgültig entschieden.
Wie ich eingangs erwähnt hatte, ist der neue Slide Rahmen wirklich ein großer Schritt vorwärts. Der Neue hat genug Platz für wirklich "fette Schlappen" und auch serienmäßig ISCG 03 am Tretlager.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

derStuka schrieb:


> Hallo Ducmo,
> 
> laut Radon ist auch eine Endurovariante mit 160er Gabel und dicken Dämpfer angedacht. Allerdings hatten die "normalen" 150er AM jetzt erst mal Vorfahrt, da die Nachfrage sehr groß war und der Vorgänger ausverkauft. Die Stückzahlen eines "aufgeborten" Slide werden im Vergleich zur AM Serie wohl gering ausfallen, deshalb ist noch nicht endgültig entschieden.
> Wie ich eingangs erwähnt hatte, ist der neue Slide Rahmen wirklich ein großer Schritt vorwärts. Der Neue hat genug Platz für wirklich "fette Schlappen" und auch serienmäßig ISCG 03 am Tretlager.



Das hätte mich beinahe auf dumme Gedanken gebracht: Slide 8.0 kaufen, Laufräder, Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen verkaufen und mit anderen Teilen sinnvoll als stabiles AM aufbauen: Durolux, Monarch+, SLX-Bremsen, Laufräder mit 25mm Innenbreite (wie breit sind die verbauten Inferno eigentlich?)...

Bleibt der mit 68,3° sehr steile Lenkwinkel: flacher als 67° bekommt man den wahrscheinlich auch mit Angleset nicht


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. Oktober 2012)

oder gleich ein propain. headline II kaufen. da haste he Lyrik, nen Monarch Plus, breite felgen und ns ordentliche Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (28. Oktober 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Bleibt der mit 68,3° sehr steile Lenkwinkel: flacher als 67° bekommt man den wahrscheinlich auch mit Angleset nicht



Kann man beim 150er den Lenkwinkel verstellen?

Die längere Gabel macht den Winkel nochmal flacher...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Kann man beim 150er den Lenkwinkel verstellen?
> ...



Nein, serienmäßig nicht. Deswegen Angleset einbauen; gibt es von CaneCreek oder works components.



duc-mo schrieb:


> ...
> Die längere Gabel macht den Winkel nochmal flacher...



Mein Ziel wäre 66°
20mm Einbauhöhe Gabel machen 1°. Ich wollte aber eigentlich max. 160mm fahren, nur eben mit Standrohrdurchmesser >32mm. "Stabiles AM" halt


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> oder gleich ein propain. headline II kaufen. da haste he Lyrik, nen Monarch Plus, breite felgen und ns ordentliche Bremse.



An sich gute Idee. Aber ISCG fehlt, und das Gewicht ist relativ hoch...


----------



## duc-mo (28. Oktober 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein, serienmäßig nicht. Deswegen Angleset einbauen; gibt es von CaneCreek oder works components.
> 
> Mein Ziel wäre 66°
> 20mm Einbauhöhe Gabel machen 1°. Ich wollte aber eigentlich max. 160mm fahren, nur eben mit Standrohrdurchmesser >32mm. "Stabiles AM" halt



Danke für die Aufklärung. Das System kannte ich noch nicht, hört sich aber sehr vielversprechend an! Verstehe ich das richtig... Das 150er hat nen tapered Lenkkopf. Gabel und und Steuersatz nehme ich raus und verbaue dafür eine normale 1 1/8 Gabel mit dem Angleset. Mit dem kann ich dann den Winkel um bis zu 1.5° flacher einstellen?

Damit wird aus 68.2° ein Winkel von 66.7° durch den Angleset und mit einer 160er Gabel kannst du noch nen 1/2° abziehen bist bei 66.2°. So weit von 66° wärst du damit ja nicht mehr entfernt...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Das System kannte ich noch nicht, hört sich aber sehr vielversprechend an! Verstehe ich das richtig... Das 150er hat nen tapered Lenkkopf. Gabel und und Steuersatz nehme ich raus und verbaue dafür eine normale 1 1/8 Gabel mit dem Angleset. Mit dem kann ich dann den Winkel um bis zu 1.5° flacher einstellen?
> ...



So ist es m.W.n. gedacht. Ob es für das Steuerohr des Slide ein passendes Lager gibt, das 1,5° Verstellung erlaubt (möglicherweise klappt das nur für 1,5" durchgehendes Steuerrohr), muß sich aber mal einer der Experten anschauen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. Oktober 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> An sich gute Idee. Aber ISCG fehlt, und das Gewicht ist relativ hoch...



iscg is halt blöd, aber glaubst du wirklich das ein Slider mit gleicher laufrad/Reifen Kombi und der andren FederGabel deutlich leichter ist? 
ich glaube es noch nicht.

mein headline wiegt in S 14,5kg mit reverb und 450g Pedalen.

viel wird es sich nicht nehmen und du hättest es direkt so ohne Teile Verkauf, neukauf und Umbau.


----------



## Bench (28. Oktober 2012)

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass es das Propain Headline nur als Raw gibt, was nicht jedem gefällt. Ich hoffe die bieten irgendwann mal was andres an, dann wärs für mich intressant. Obwohl mir die Rahmenform eines Stumpi doch noch besser zusagt, aber mein Geldbeutel spielt da nicht mit. Der würde für das Slide140 sprechen, aber das gibts wieder nur als Raw 

Die Sun Ringle Inferno Felge gibt es in verschiedenen Breiten. Im schlimmsten Fall hat die Inferno23 grademal 18mm Maulweite.
Laut Pics hat das Slide150 8.0 die Inferno25 verbaut, 20,3mm MW.


----------



## duc-mo (28. Oktober 2012)

Pizza, du hast doch an anderer Stelle mehrfach geschrieben, dass sich dein Propain wie ne "Schiffschaukel" fÃ¤hrt, insofern ist doch klar, warum das Headline nicht 1. Wahl ist, wenn man auch am Uphill SpaÃ haben will!

Der Vorteil des Slide war bei den letzten Modellen und ist hoffentlich auch beim Neuen der neutrale Hinterbau. Insofern kann ich sehr gut verstehen, warum man diese Basis fÃ¼r einen noch bergab orientierten Aufbau nehmen will...

Das Headline 2 liegt mit Reverb und KettenfÃ¼hrung bei 3000â¬, ist dann aber wirklicht gut ausgestattet, auch wenn ich bei Bremse und Schaltung Shimano vorziehen wÃ¼rde. Wenn man das Slide 8.0 als Basis nimmt legt man 2000â¬ auf den virtuellen Ladentisch. Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer und LaufrÃ¤der kommen direkt in den Gebrauchtmarkt und finanzieren KettenfÃ¼hrung, Monarch +, Suntour Durolux und nen schÃ¶ner Custom Laufradsatz. Vermutlich macht das etwa 500â¬ Aufpreis. Das Radon wÃ¤re also trotz Selbstaufbau gÃ¼nstiger und individueller! 

Ich glaub ich muss hier aufhÃ¶ren, sonst komm ich noch auf schlechte Ideen! 

Edit: hat das Headline 2 Ã¼berhaupt nen Monarch Plus??? Auf den Bildern ist er drauf im Text steht dagegen nichts davon...


----------



## duc-mo (28. Oktober 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> Laut Pics hat das Slide150 8.0 die Inferno25 verbaut, 20,3mm MW.



Damit könnte ich sogar vorerst leben. Für 2.4er Reifen in artgerechter Haltung taugt die Felge allemal.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Pizza, du hast doch an anderer Stelle mehrfach geschrieben, dass sich dein Propain wie ne "Schiffschaukel" fährt, insofern ist doch klar, warum das Headline nicht 1. Wahl ist, wenn man auch am Uphill Spaß haben will!
> 
> Der Vorteil des Slide war bei den letzten Modellen und ist hoffentlich auch beim Neuen der neutrale Hinterbau. Insofern kann ich sehr gut verstehen, warum man diese Basis für einen noch bergab orientierten Aufbau nehmen will...
> 
> ...



im Worte verdrehen bist du echt gut, das wars aber auch.
im Vergleich zu nen 100mm xc bike wird auch das slide im direkten Vergleich je Schiffschaukel sein.
wer was anderes erzählt hat entweder beides nie direkt verglichen oder die Abstimmung der Bikes war sehr seltsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

2500? Da warte ich auf das ICB; dafür gibt es SLX/XT, Kettenführung an ISCG, Reverb Stealth, flachen LW... Evt. ist der LRS nicht ganz so der Hit (allerdings mindestens auf dem Niveau der SunRingle des Slide). Und die Lyrik tausche ich gegen eine Durolux und baue vorn auf 650b  Sub 14kg sollten möglich sein.
Noch eine Frage zum Propain: wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau aus? Kann man auf den Bildern nicht richtig erkennen, wirkt aber knapp. Wie sollte man sonst den 2,25"-NN erklären?


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich sogar vorerst leben. Für 2.4er Reifen in artgerechter Haltung taugt die Felge allemal.



2,4er Reifen und 20mm Maulweite sind m.E.n. nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. Oktober 2012)

also ab Werk ist kein NN verbaut, das war nur bei der vorserie, da ist dann vorne der Ardent in 2.4 und hinten in 2.25 drauf.
der Ardent hinten hat noch was Luft, ist aber in 2.25 so breit wo mein MKII in 2.4.

was noch reinpasst habe ich noch nicht ausgetestet, aber mehr wie mein MKII in 2.4 kommt bei mir eh nicht rein.
ich musste mal die jungs von propain Fragen was die dazu sagen.

PS: wie schon gesagt ist 2.4er Reifen nicht gleich 2.4er Reifen. da gibt's deutliche Unterschiede.
ich hab den 2.4er MKII auf der 19mm Felge und das geht schon noch, ist aber nicht optimal da man mehr Druck fahren muss


----------



## duc-mo (29. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> im Worte verdrehen bist du echt gut, das wars aber auch.


 
Na wenn du meinst... 



mw.dd schrieb:


> IBC... Und die Lyrik tausche ich gegen eine Durolux und baue vorn auf 650b


 
Ich dachte die Ausfallenden für 650b sind beim Rahmen dabei... Als Ersatzteil wirds die aber auf jeden Fall zu kaufen geben, also warum nur vorn mit 650b??? 



mw.dd schrieb:


> 2,4er Reifen und 20mm Maulweite sind m.E.n. nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


 
Man ließt es immer wieder, ich kann die Meinung aus eigener Erfahrung aber nicht unbedingt teilen... Die grundsätzlichen Vorteile der breiteren Felgen sind klar und unbestritten, aber aus meiner Erfahrung funktionieren 2.4er Reifen auf 19er Felgen nicht schlechter als 2.3er Reifen auf der gleichen Felge. Ich bin beide Kombinationen mit ähnlichem Luftdruck gefahren ca. 1,5bar vorn und bis 2bar am Heck. Der großvolumige 2.4er (Nobby Nic) ist mir nie abgesprungen dafür schlägt mir der zierliche 2.3er (Baron) regelmäßig durch. Wenn die beiden Barons abgefahren sind kommt wieder was Breites drauf und die Felgen bleiben so lang bis ich sie austauschen muss!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. November 2012)

Hab gerade die erste Tour mit anderem Vorbau am Slide 150 hinter mir. Kann sagen das sich der 60mm Vorbau auf jeden Fall in Punkto Lenkung und Kontrolle lohnt!


----------



## p3bbels (2. November 2012)

@TSchuschke 
Sag mal  wie groß bist Du und welche Schrittlänge hast Du ? Du fährst doch ein 20 zoll bike oder?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. November 2012)

Bin 1,90 groß. Schrittlänge weiß gerade nicht...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. November 2012)

Oder man legt 2,8k auf den Tisch und hat ein bestens ausgerüstetes Cheetah MountainSpirit AM mit X9 und keine überteuerten Fox Service Sachen.
So was zbs.

                           2847,00 
                                              1 x AllMountain Mountain Spirit AM 2013 
                              Federbein RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 155mm Federweg
 Federgabel Revelation RCT3 2P 150/120mm 15mm Maxle Tapered
Bremsen Avid Code R 200/200mm
 Laufräder Sram X.9 VR 15mm Maxle/HR 12mm Maxle/Mavic EN321
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4
 Steuersatz Cheetah Lola Tapered
 Vorbau Truvativ Stylo T20 5° 60mm
 Lenker Syntace VR0 Lowrider 740mm 12°
 Sattelstütze/Klemme RockShox Reverb Stealth 420mm/Alu 7020
Sattel Selle XO TransAM
 Kurbel/Innenlager Sram 1400 AM 2x10 22-36 incl.Truvativ 2X XGuide
 Hammerschmidt ohne
 Umwerfer Shimano XT 3x10/2x10
 Schaltwerk Sram X.9 3x10
 Rohloff-Schaltung ohne
 Schaltgriffe Sram X.9 Trigger 3x10
 Cassette Sram PG-1070 11-36 10fach
 Pedale ohne
 Luftpumpe ohne
 Kettenstrebenschutz Cheetah Schwingen-/Sitzstrebenschutz
 Rahmengröße M
 Körpergewicht/kg 91-95
 Design Rahmen schwarz
 Design Hinterbau weiss
 Dekor Rahmen weiss/Hinterbau schwarz
 Finish matt

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## mw.dd (9. November 2012)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Oder man legt 2,8k auf den Tisch und hat ein bestens ausgerüstetes Cheetah MountainSpirit AM mit X9 und keine überteuerten Fox Service Sachen.
> ...



Und fängt wieder an zu tunen, um aus dem AM ein ED zu machen 

Außerdem fehlt es an Auswahl bei den Bremsen und den Laufrädern. Ich möchte z.B. keine Avid-Bremsen mehr.

Und noch was: Das Design der Cheetah-Bikes ist - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Live noch mehr als auf Bildern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. November 2012)

@mw.dd
Eher nicht. Eine kurze E-Mail an den Chef und man kriegt die EX325 als LRS fÃ¼r den den gleichen Preis wie EN321. Der EX325 ist schon als ED LRS gedacht.
Die Lyrik RC2DH 160/115 U-Turn passt auch da rein und ist nur 50â¬ mehr zu der RCT3.
Alles mit einer kleinen E-Mail zu lÃ¶sen oder gar Telefonisch.
Wo bei man bei der Gabel ned mal die Absenkung benÃ¶tigt. Die Geometrie ist halt verdammt gut.

Aber muss es immer nur Hydroforming sein. Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu alt fÃ¼r solche Sachen. Und ausserdem ist es Made in Germany.

Naja wie dem auch sein ich werde euch nicht mehr damit belestigen.

Wieso kriegen die es nicht hin die Reverb als stealth zu bringen. Die aussenliegende Leitung kannst du dir mit einem Sturz abreisen. Das ist echt kacke so was.
Bei dem Swoop kann man sogar damit leben. Will man in den Bikepark kann man die schnell abbauen und normale SattelstÃ¼tze montieren.

Schade das es kein Carbon Skeen mehr gibt. Hatte so eins schon mal bei einer 4 1/2 Stunden Tour gefahren. Einfach toll wie leicht und agil das bike ist.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. November 2012)

propain headline II oder ein tyee und gut ist


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (10. November 2012)

Die Frage ist passt eine Lyrik 160 rein ?

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Emtix (29. August 2013)

Frage an dIe mit einem Rock shox Fahrwerk im slide:

Würde bei meinem gerne den monarch oder sogar den monarch Plus einbauen.

Aber welchen tune benötige ich für den Rahmen?

Danke


----------



## derStuka (29. August 2013)

Da das Slide ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2,6: 1 hat wäre der Tune B / B wohl am besten. Sehr schwere Fahrer könnten auch Compression C und Rebound B wählen, dann braucht man die Wippunterdrückung seltener.


----------



## Emtix (29. August 2013)

Danke,

Bei dem monarch kann ich aber zwischen low mid und High wählen...
Was entspricht denn dem B?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStuka (30. August 2013)

Stimmt, bei RS heißen die Tunes High, Mid, Low. Für Fahrer bis ca. 85 kg sollte mid/mid optimal passen. Gutes Ansprechen und in der Druckstufe nicht überdämpft. Für schwerere Fahrer dann Compression High, damit das Rad nicht zu stark wippt und der Dämpfer den Federweg nicht zu schnell freigibt. Du kannst aber auch bei H+S in der Radabteilung anrufen. An den 2014er ist ja ab Werk RS verbaut, die können Dir bestimmt sagen welcher Tune ab Werk verbaut ist.


----------



## Emtix (30. August 2013)

Sehr hilfreich - danke!
Ich werden den Monarch Monarch RT3 High Volumen in Tune "mid" (MM) für mein Slide kaufen.

Der Fox Dämpfer der momentan verbaut ist hat:


Reboundtune  L  
Velocity Tune  M

Mit einem MM von RS werden ich die Zugstufe erhöhen und den Dämpfer somit hoffentlich agiler machen.

Kann mir noch einer sagen welche Maße die Dämpfer Buchsen beim Slide 150 haben müssen?

Danke


----------



## Emtix (1. September 2013)

So, die buchsenmaße habe ich nun raus bekommen: 8 x 22,2.

Fährt hier jemand ein slide 150 (se) mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk?

Ich bräuchte den tune des Dämpfer und ob es eine normale luftkammer oder High volumen ist.

Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen!

Danke


----------



## duc-mo (1. September 2013)

Hast du schon mal direkt bei Radon angefragt? Die 2014er Modelle sind von der Kinematik identisch und kommen mit RS Fahrwerk, insofern kann dir Radon sicher sagen welcher Tune am besten paßt!!!


----------



## Emtix (1. September 2013)

Ja, bei radon habe ich schon nachgefragt.
Die sagten B Tune und ich solle bei den 2014 Modellen schauen. 
Auf den Bildern der 2014 Modelle ist ein ML Dämpfer verbaut.
Naja ich denke ich werde zu MM greifen.
Stellt sich nur die Frage ob High Volumen oder normal.


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal bei Radon nachgefragt was der Steuersatz von meinem 140er Slide aus 2011 für ein Einbaumaß hat. Anwort:

Oben: ZS44
Unten:ZS44

Workscomponents bietet sogar einen 2° Angeleset an, allerdings mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen, was mich nicht stören würde. Im Grunde kann man damit wunderbar die Tretlagerhöhe halten und es bleibt wirklich bei 2°...

Am HT hab ich einen ähnlichen Steuersatz verbaut und bin ziemlich happy damit... Hat inzwischen schon jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz ins Slide gebaut? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## duc-mo (22. September 2013)

Niemand???


----------



## blackslide (29. September 2013)

Hallo,gibt es denn für das Slide 150 10.0
Die möglichkeit den Lenkwinkel flacher zu machen.
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab ,hat das Slide den IS
Standard drin.
dann passt bei der Org Gabel kein Angleset ,oder??
Verspeche mir davon das es in steilem Gelände nicht so schnell steigt,
Und bergab ruhiger liegt.


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2013)

Schau mal bei Workscomponents, da sollte was passendes Dabei sein.

Den Anspruch, dass das Bike im Uphill weniger schnell steigt, wird der Angleset aber nicht erfüllen...


----------



## blackslide (29. September 2013)

Dort wird ja eine menge Angeboten.
Weiss jemand welcher davon beim Slide
Passt?!
Hat eigentlich keiner soetwas verbaut ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tb2 (1. Oktober 2013)

würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ob man beim 13er slide ein angleset verbauen kann und weiterhin die tapered gabel nutzen. gibts da schon erfahrungen?
grüsse


----------



## duc-mo (2. Oktober 2013)

Welchen Steuersatzstandard hat das 13er denn?


----------



## tb2 (2. Oktober 2013)

i dont know.... habe eben noch keins.
überlege mir noch ein 13er im ausverkauf zu ergattern, aber der steile lenkwinkel stört mich etwas am sonst sehr coolen bike...


----------



## blackslide (2. Oktober 2013)

Beim alten wie beim neuen Slide ist der IS Standard verbaut.
Mit Tapered Gabeln gibt es soweit ich nun 
Weiss keine mÃ¶glichkeit etwas zu Ã¤ndernððð°


----------



## mw.dd (2. Oktober 2013)

Laut Radon-Website ist am Slide 150 ein FSA Orbit 1.5 verbaut.
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/290/Orbit-15-ZS
Das Steuerohr sollte also ZS44/56 haben. Dafür findest Du einen Winkelsteuersatz bei workscomponents.

Allerdings: die Konkurrenz in der Klasse hat ziemlich ähnliche Lenkwinkel. Die haben sich sicher alle was dabei gedacht...


----------



## tb2 (2. Oktober 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Allerdings: die Konkurrenz in der Klasse hat ziemlich ähnliche Lenkwinkel. Die haben sich sicher alle was dabei gedacht...



ja das ist der andere punkt. ich überlege mir das slide e1 zu kaufen als bike für alles. sprich v.a. touren, aber halt eher abfahrtsorientiert.
finde die idee mit 150/160 gar nicht so schlecht für das. aber eben, ist noch die frage wie glücklich ich mit einem doch eher AM bike werde, wenn ich v.a. im enduro stil fahre....
würde mir vom flacheren lenkwinkel n besseres abfahrtsverhalten erhoffen.
ne andere option wäre auch, vorne einfach auf 650B umstellen. dadurch müsste der winkel automatisch flacher werden und das überrollverhalten durch das grössere rad auch besser.
ist hingegen wieder fraglich, wie sich das auf die gesammte geo auswirkt v.a auch auf die tretlagerhöhe und höhe der front...

vielleicht doch noch aufs 160er warten und n bisschen mehr sparen


----------



## Schmandi (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

 ich war vor gut 2 Monaten mit Freunden im Vinschgau...ich hatte mein 2013er Slide 8.0, ein Freund hat sich kurz vorher ein 2013er Slide E1 geholt. Durch die 10mm mehr Federweg und die 34er Standrohre hat man im direkten Vergleich schon einen erheblichen Unterschied gemerkt. Allerdings gewöhnt man sich doch nach mehreren Abfahrte so oder so an sein Bike. Auf Dauer wird ein leicht flacherer/steilerer Lenkwinkel eher Gewöhnungssache sein. 

Einen viel größerer untschied machte sich im Uphill durch die nicht absenkbare 34er Float bemerkbar > Vorderrad ging viel eher in die Luft...

Beides geile Bikes mit den man viel Spaß haben wrd!!!


----------



## blackslide (2. Oktober 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Laut Radon-Website ist am Slide 150 ein FSA Orbit 1.5 verbaut.
> http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/290/Orbit-15-ZS
> Das Steuerohr sollte also ZS44/56 haben. Dafür findest Du einen Winkelsteuersatz bei workscomponents.
> 
> Allerdings: die Konkurrenz in der Klasse hat ziemlich ähnliche Lenkwinkel. Die haben sich sicher alle was dabei gedacht...




Ich würde 0,5- 1Grad flacher probieren.Ich habe aber keinen gefunden der da passt.
Die angebotenen haben doch alle unten eine Lagerschale und bei uns 
ist der Lagersitz im Rahmen,oder??!


----------



## Vincy (2. Oktober 2013)

Beim Slide 150 ist ein Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z-t: Oben *ZS44/28,6* und Unten *IS52/40*. 
Oben ist mit Lagerschale und Unten ist keine Lagerschale.
Dafür gibt es keine Winkel-Steuersätze.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a86770/slide-150-e1.html
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-10-0_id_25057_.htm





Den Gabelkonusring gibt es da für 1 1/8" oder 1.5" Schaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. Oktober 2013)

1,5er

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/15...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp


----------



## Vincy (3. Oktober 2013)

Den kann man aber nicht bei Unten *IS52/40* Lager verwenden!


----------



## mw.dd (3. Oktober 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Beim Slide 150 ist ein Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z-t: Oben *ZS44/28,6* und Unten *IS52/40*.
> Oben ist mit Lagerschale und Unten ist keine Lagerschale.
> Dafür gibt es keine Winkel-Steuersätze.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a86770/slide-150-e1.html
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-10-0_id_25057_.htm



Die von Dir verlinkten Räder sind MJ2014. Bist Du sicher, dass das auch auf 12/13er Slides zutrifft?


----------



## duc-mo (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich dachte es wäre serienmäßig ein ZS44/56 verbaut. Ein 52er wäre doch reichtlich ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Vincy (3. Oktober 2013)

52 ist *IS* (full-integrated). Ist auch nicht so selten. Wird häufig bei Carbonrahmen verwendet, aber auch bei einigen Alurahmen (zB Cube AMS130/150, Reaction)
Slide ist nicht gleich Slide. 
Ich meine da das Slide 150 Modell 2013 und 2014. 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist bei den "älteren" Slide ein 1.5" Steuerrohr (ZS49)


Hier kann man es gut erkennen, dass da Unten keine Lagerschale im Steuerrohr ist.
Was man da zwischen sieht, ist der Gabelkonusring. 
http://www1.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/71278/slide-150-10-0-le.jpg


----------



## duc-mo (3. Oktober 2013)

Igitigit IS ist doch eigentlich eher was für Carbon, was hat sowas in einem Alurahmen zu suchen???

Ich frage mich nur, warum oben ein ZS und unten ein IS verbaut wird???

Auf den Bildern auf der Radon Homepage siehts aber so aus, als ob auch unten eine ZS Lagerschalte eingepresst ist. Hast du ein Slide und sprichst aus Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte kurze Zeit mal ein Slide 150 10.0 Modell 2013 und auch ein Cube AMS150. 

Aber falsche Angaben sind bei H&S nicht selten, ist aber auch bei Cube.


----------



## blackslide (3. Oktober 2013)

Die Angaben von H&S sind diesmal korekt.


----------



## Vincy (3. Oktober 2013)

Im Zweifelsfalle lieber selbst messen, denn teilweise kommt es auch auf das Maß an. Es gibt nicht nur ZS56, sondern auch noch ZS55 (zB bei Scott, Rotwild).


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Oktober 2013)

tb2 schrieb:


> ist noch die frage wie glücklich ich mit einem doch eher AM bike werde, wenn ich v.a. im enduro stil fahre....



Das Slide ist kein Enduro, wird es sicher auch mit einem geänderten LW nicht werden. Dann würde ich doch lieber ein Bike der gröberen Sorte wählen...


----------



## tb2 (3. Oktober 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das Slide ist kein Enduro, wird es sicher auch mit einem geänderten LW nicht werden. Dann würde ich doch lieber ein Bike der gröberen Sorte wählen...



ist eben die frage wie viel gröber das bike für mich sein muss.
im moment fahre ich noch ein commencal meta 5.5 (AM Bike), 140mm (gabel relativ schlecht ausgenutzt - nur ca 120mm) und komme mit dem schon öfters an die grenzen. da ich selbst nicht sehr schwer bin, denke ich eben dass ich nicht unbedingt ein "echtes enduro" benötige - so aus sicht der stabilität des rahmens resp. aufgrund meines körpergewichts (65kg). daher die überlegung ein AM in richtung Enduro zu "zwingen"


----------



## tb2 (3. Oktober 2013)

tb2 schrieb:


> ist eben die frage wie viel gröber das bike für mich sein muss.
> im moment fahre ich noch ein commencal meta 5.5 (AM Bike), 140mm (gabel relativ schlecht ausgenutzt - nur ca 120mm) und komme mit dem schon öfters an die grenzen. da ich selbst nicht sehr schwer bin, denke ich eben dass ich nicht unbedingt ein "echtes enduro" benötige - so aus sicht der stabilität des rahmens resp. aufgrund meines körpergewichts (65kg). daher die überlegung ein AM in richtung Enduro zu "zwingen"



hat allenfalls jemand das slide - am besten gleich das E1 oder E2 - mit einem "echten enduro" verglichen? wie schlägt es sich da so?


----------



## p3bbels (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Tb2, der vergleich ist in der neuen Bike drin das 150 E2 gegen das neue slide 160 carbon.


----------



## p3bbels (4. Oktober 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484290?in=user
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484291?in=user

Hoffe man kann so die fotos anklicken.
Ansonsten in meinem benutzeralbum der vergleich von der Bike fotografiert.


----------



## tb2 (7. Oktober 2013)

p3bbels schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484290?in=user
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1484291?in=user
> 
> Hoffe man kann so die fotos anklicken.
> Ansonsten in meinem benutzeralbum der vergleich von der Bike fotografiert.



super, danke!


----------

